# Todays results



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

Not a bad day today either. We shot 6 ducks and another goose(community goose for 3 of us). We all hit it at the same time. No bling this time.[attachment=0:da2alx65]bruce and zeke.JPG[/attachment:da2alx65]


----------



## APD (Nov 16, 2008)

2 in a row. that's great!


----------



## summit72 (Oct 4, 2008)

Good sized Honk!


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

sweet job on the goose..sounds like the the wild west in your blind, whoever is fast on the draw.


----------



## silentstalker (Feb 19, 2008)

Very cool! Congrats!


----------



## Theekillerbee (Jan 8, 2009)

Nice work again Brody.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

congrats on the goose.


----------



## APD (Nov 16, 2008)

lunker,

i think i saw you out there today. how did you do?


----------



## mezner1 (Nov 19, 2007)

Very Nice goose.


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

APD said:


> lunker,
> 
> i think i saw you out there today. how did you do?


When, where, me?? Never! Which day are you talking about?


----------



## APD (Nov 16, 2008)

lunkerhunter2 said:


> APD said:
> 
> 
> > lunker,
> ...


monday AM at howard's. it looked like you and your dog but i didn't put it all together until i had passed by.


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

APD said:


> lunkerhunter2 said:
> 
> 
> > APD said:
> ...


That is not me in the picture with the goose. It is my good friend. I don't have a dog YET.


----------



## APD (Nov 16, 2008)

lunkerhunter2 said:


> That is not me in the picture with the goose. It is my good friend. I don't have a dog YET.


well, then i saw him. i think we may have startled the dog when we came by. he's got a mean bark in him. that's one dog i wouldn't want to surprise in the dark. -)O(-


----------

